# L.A square dump, adel-II. adex



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

i know its been asked before but i can find a topic on it i want to know whats to difference? what i do know is that adex are the more expensive. im doing my setup in my bomb and i want to know if its a bad idea to run L.A squares??? or adel-II's? just because thier cheaper. what is the quality and will I run into problems although im doing a very simple 2 pump 3 batteries up and down??? thanks for any input guys!


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

I GOT A CHROME SQUARE FOR SALE..IDK WHAT BRAND , IT WORKS AND ITS SILENT BUT ILL SELL FORWHATEVER


----------



## lopez's 62 (Jan 26, 2004)

Dont know about adel II but the LA square is a delta type dump with a different body. They plum different on the pump. They are for people who like posing.


----------



## TYTE9D (May 22, 2007)

heres another thread with good info on these dumps.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=483876





> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Jun 23 2009, 09:44 PM~14279251
> *Dont know about adel II but the LA square is a delta type dump with a different body. They plum different on the pump.  They are for people who like posing.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

real Adels built in the 50's are good (but even if you find one thats NOS it doesnt look as good as an Adex). when they built Adels they didnt give a shit how they looked. even fresh off the assembly line they have vise teeth marks on them from the assembly process.


Adex is the best and EVERYTHING else sucks.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

I have an adex and a adel2 from ron on my hopper it works solid like my adex. Adel2 nothin wrong with that.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

u can learn from here

http://www.eternalrollerz.com/ go to the tech page and look at the dumps.they will tell you


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)




----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

ADEX AND ADEL 2= QUALITY

la square= delta dump aka junk!


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

:biggrin: thanks that narrows my search i wont be buying la square thats for sure!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Jun 24 2009, 07:56 PM~14288521
> *:biggrin: thanks that narrows my search i wont be buying la square thats for sure!
> *


good choice at least get some oil systems. But for my next Adex I'll be going with a SUPER DUTY once I get bigger front pumps!


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

adex period..put ur money where it will work the best for u...


----------



## Ked O.P. (May 4, 2009)

nice link Kingfish!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigNasty85Regal_@Jun 24 2009, 09:41 PM~14287768
> *ADEX AND ADEL 2= QUALITY
> 
> la square= delta dump aka junk!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

for layn play theres no reason to waste the money on an adex. an la square will be fine. ive never had any trouble with them on a everyday setup. just when u try to hop.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

adex or adel2 both will work the same they are basicly the same dump anyways i run adel2s on my hoppers with great success


----------



## Volv_lo (Nov 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dken_@Jun 25 2009, 11:39 AM~14294121
> *for layn play theres no reason to waste the money on an adex. an la square will be fine. ive never had any trouble with them on a everyday setup. just when u try to hop.
> *



money spent on an adex is never a waste...  they are SOOOO underpriced to industry standard its pathetic. More pathetic is if we paid what they are worth, we wouldn't buy them. If an adex was an industrial part in a machine it would be selling for $1,800 all day... 

I just bought a SYSTEM 3R hydraulic chuck, MANUAL HYDRAULIC for $1,300..


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 24 2009, 08:10 AM~14281153
> *real Adels built in the 50's are good (but even if you find one thats NOS it doesnt look as good as an Adex). when they built Adels they didnt give a shit how they looked. even fresh off the assembly line they have vise teeth marks on them from the assembly process.
> Adex is the best and EVERYTHING else sucks.
> *


adels and hydro-airs 4 me :biggrin:


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jun 25 2009, 07:22 AM~14292823
> *:uh:
> *


----------



## lopez's 62 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by don_@Jun 25 2009, 10:39 AM~14294121
> *for lan play there's no reason to waste the money on an aldex. an la square will be fine. ive never had any trouble with them on a everyday setup. just when u try to hop.
> *


The thing is its a FAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Why buy something that looks like something that not ?

Just buy a Delta dump and save extra $$, cause it will work the same.

Only a cheep ass will act like an LA square is the real thing. 

It doesn't plum and work the same. It is EZ to tell if it's real or not. 


The only person your fooling is your self.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jun 25 2009, 04:29 PM~14296173
> *adels and hydro-airs 4 me :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------

